# ABT dual rounds W/ hid's???????



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

I got a set of abt dual rounds and the lighting sucks. I was wondering if there was an hid set up I can run that will improve the light output. they are not projectors
will that be a problem? I dont want to be blinding other drivers. thanks guys & gals.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (HELIOS JETT)*

pretty sure they're H1's. http://www.autolamps-online.com/products/h1kit.htm If not, well autolamps will have a kit for ya. Haven't seen any abts with HID's in 'em yet, go for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]pretty sure they're H1's. http://www.autolamps-online.com/products/h1kit.htm If not, well autolamps will have a kit for ya. Haven't seen any abts with HID's in 'em yet, go for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​thanks bro. The bulb is h4. does anyone know if I'm going to be blinding people or getting in trouble with the PO PO.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (HELIOS JETT)*

No, abt dual rounds are not H4's. H4 is a lowbeam/highbeam all in one bulb. Check again


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]No, abt dual rounds are not H4's. H4 is a lowbeam/highbeam all in one bulb. Check again







[HR][/HR]​Yes they are. I just bought a set of h4 piaa bulbs from eddie (spooled 2ltr)
he has the same bulbs in his abt dual rounds. I thaught you could not run high & low beam hids anyway I know they make a h4 hid kit.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (HELIOS JETT)*

quote:[HR][/HR]No, abt dual rounds are not H4's. H4 is a lowbeam/highbeam all in one bulb. Check again








Yes they are. I just bought a set of h4 piaa bulbs from eddie (spooled 2ltr)
he has the same bulbs in his abt dual rounds. I thaught you could not run high & low beam hids anyway I know they make a h4 hid kit.







[HR][/HR]​Why would abt use a bulb in the light that would only be used on one setting. since these are dual round headlights, there is one for the low beam and one for the high beam. Why would you put an h4 in both? If the low beam is low beam only, then the high beam portion of the h4 bulb would never be used......


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Why would abt use a bulb in the light that would only be used on one setting. since these are dual round headlights, there is one for the low beam and one for the high beam. Why would you put an h4 in both? If the low beam is low beam only, then the high beam portion of the h4 bulb would never be used......[HR][/HR]​I have no idea?? all I know is that the "low" beams on abt's are an h4 bulb and the "high" beams are h2.


[Modified by HELIOS JETT, 11:24 PM 5-29-2002]


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (HELIOS JETT)*








That bulb in there sure doesn't look like an H4. I'm gonna argue this till proved wrong! someone show me an actual H4 bulb in the abt dual round low beam. If it's so, I want to hear ABT's reasoning behind that madness!


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







That bulb in there sure doesn't look like an H4. I'm gonna argue this till proved wrong! someone show me an actual H4 bulb in the abt dual round low beam. If it's so, I want to hear ABT's reasoning behind that madness![HR][/HR]​Bro TRUST me it's an h4. I have the headlights in my car, and bought the piaa super white H4 bulbs from Eddie, at tacoma spedo. the bulbs work great in the car, its just the light output is not that great. Look, I dont want to argue with you I just want to know if there is a good hid kit out there for my abts.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (HELIOS JETT)*

http://www.autolamps-online.com/products/h4kit.htm 


[Modified by germanrox, 12:35 AM 5-30-2002]


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (HELIOS JETT)*

Hey Sean, do you get messed with by the cops for your hids?


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (HELIOS JETT)*

Never once
the night I installed them I drove through at 3am a grocery store parking lot, had about 5-7 cops standing around and/or parked, they just looked.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (germanrox)*

Hey germanrox, I want to get a H7 HID conversion kit for my 2002 GTI. I was wondering what all you had to do to set up your kit. I have a feeling there is more to installing the kit in my 2002 than "plug-and-play"!


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (user name unknown)*

Nope it's straight PnP. I only had to cut the back headlight cover just a bit so I could run the new wires into the back of the headlight. It's simple really, you hook up the wiring harness that comes with the kit to the battery, plug it into the ballast, unplug the old headlight and plug the old headlight plug into the new plug that goes to the ballast. Then from the ballast is the wire that has the HID bulb on the other end. Mount the ballast, stick the bulb in the headlight and presto you're done. Easy


----------



## blackA2gti (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







That bulb in there sure doesn't look like an H4. I'm gonna argue this till proved wrong! someone show me an actual H4 bulb in the abt dual round low beam. If it's so, I want to hear ABT's reasoning behind that madness![HR][/HR]​You're right... it looks too skinny to be an H4. More like an H7 or something. But my H4s do have that coating on the tip also. H1s don't have the coating on the tip I don't think, making them dangerous without some sort of shield. The ABTs aren't projectors like the other brands, so I don't think they're H1. 
ABT might not be mad after all... I wonder how the lights are set up. Maybe the outer lights are high/low (H4) and the inner is a driving light?


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (blackA2gti)*

The old GTIs witht eh 4 headlight setup had H4 low beams. The high beam portion just doesn't light up, the second light does.
However, you can make all 4 lights light up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (Bora20)*

So will hids work with the dual rounds or will I be blinding people? I have heard before that abts dont do so well with hids. Anybody know? nobody has any pics? 


[Modified by HELIOS JETT, 12:55 AM 5-31-2002]


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Nope it's straight PnP. I only had to cut the back headlight cover just a bit so I could run the new wires into the back of the headlight. It's simple really, you hook up the wiring harness that comes with the kit to the battery, plug it into the ballast, unplug the old headlight and plug the old headlight plug into the new plug that goes to the ballast. Then from the ballast is the wire that has the HID bulb on the other end. Mount the ballast, stick the bulb in the headlight and presto you're done. Easy[HR][/HR]​really? man, if its that easy...ill order mine today!


----------



## blackA2gti (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (Bora20)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The old GTIs witht eh 4 headlight setup had H4 low beams. The high beam portion just doesn't light up, the second light does.
However, you can make all 4 lights light up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​When you say old GTI, what do you mean? I have a 1989 GTI (fairly old) with the 16v e-code setup. I have H4s as the outer 7" and H3s in the inner 5.25". The dipped beam is provided by the outer 7s. When switched, the outers go to high-beam while the inners are a driving light pattern. Even the US setup with 9004 (dual filament) and H1 (I believe) work like this.
And that's what germanrox and I are saying. It'd be stupid to use a dual filament bulb in an application which only requires one filament. I suggested that maybe the ABT headlight setup is similar to the way mine is with high-low as the outers and the inners as driving lights... instead of the other dual-headlights setups for A3s which have a projector lowbeam and a reflector high beam.
Get what I'm saying?


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (blackA2gti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The old GTIs witht eh 4 headlight setup had H4 low beams. The high beam portion just doesn't light up, the second light does.
However, you can make all 4 lights light up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[HR][/HR]​That's not correct.
All Quad light conversion or factory setups has the 7" as Hi-Lo's(dual filament H4's, *There is no such thing as a single filament H4 bulb!*), and the inners are driving lights, which are in the same circuit as the highs. So when you fire the highs, all 4 will light up, the low beam filament turns off at this point to prevent the bulb from over heating.
I'm not surprised that the ABT's have a high low outer beams with inner driving lights, that's the way a quad setup works.
edit: I should always read the entire post...










[Modified by vwtoys, 7:11 PM 5-31-2002]


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (vwtoys)*

Wierd, just looked at my buddys ABT dual round low beam bulbs......F'in H4's, why the hell would they do that??? How confusing. Oh well, just stick some HIDs in there anyway!


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Wierd, just looked at my buddys ABT dual round low beam bulbs......F'in H4's, why the hell would they do that??? How confusing. Oh well, just stick some HIDs in there anyway![HR][/HR]​Yeah but will I have alot of stray light? I don't want to spend $550 and have people flash me all the time and have the cops hastle me all the time either. Please help


----------



## blackA2gti (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (HELIOS JETT)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yeah but will I have alot of stray light? I don't want to spend $550 and have people flash me all the time and have the cops hastle me all the time either. Please help














[HR][/HR]​It depends on the kit and the reflector. I saw a comparison of the Autolamps kit with another kit on that site with the e-coded HID Accord. The autolamps kit worked quite well with little to no stray light above the cutoff. Another option would be to get the h1 projector outers from another brand's kit. I don't know if it'll be a direct bolt-up though. And then you'd lose high-beam, if indeed the inners on the ABTs are driving lights.


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (blackA2gti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It depends on the kit and the reflector. I saw a comparison of the Autolamps kit with another kit on that site with the e-coded HID Accord. The autolamps kit worked quite well with little to no stray light above the cutoff. Another option would be to get the h1 projector outers from another brand's kit. I don't know if it'll be a direct bolt-up though. And then you'd lose high-beam, if indeed the inners on the ABTs are driving lights.[HR][/HR]​I really dont care about the high beams as long as the hid kit works well. Now when you say get a projector kit are you talking about hella dual rounds? Because I dont like the way that the look, but also I dont want the cut the inside of the ABT's in order to mount a projector in there.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (blackA2gti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yeah but will I have alot of stray light? I don't want to spend $550 and have people flash me all the time and have the cops hastle me all the time either. Please help















It depends on the kit and the reflector. I saw a comparison of the Autolamps kit with another kit on that site with the e-coded HID Accord. The autolamps kit worked quite well with little to no stray light above the cutoff. Another option would be to get the h1 projector outers from another brand's kit. I don't know if it'll be a direct bolt-up though. And then you'd lose high-beam, if indeed the inners on the ABTs are driving lights.[HR][/HR]​Also, the way you have your headlamps aimed and leveled will determine how much if any glare you're going to cause. HID's are pretty precise lights, and seem to have really good cut off. I wouldn't worry to much about it, all the newer upscale German cars have the same thing going on.....


----------



## blackA2gti (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (HELIOS JETT & swingwing205)*

quote:[HR][/HR]*HELIOS JETT:*Now when you say get a projector kit are you talking about hella dual rounds? Because I dont like the way that the look, but also I dont want the cut the inside of the ABT's in order to mount a projector in there.[HR][/HR]​Yeah... that's what I was talking about... putting the outer projector housing from the Hella (or maybe P'zwo?) in there. But if you don't like it, then you don't like it.
quote:[HR][/HR]*swingwing205:*Also, the way you have your headlamps aimed and leveled will determine how much if any glare you're going to cause. HID's are pretty precise lights, and seem to have really good cut off. I wouldn't worry to much about it, all the newer upscale German cars have the same thing going on.....[HR][/HR]​You shouldn't have to aim your headlights down much to reduce glare. There should be no stray light above the cutoff. If there is, it's something with the optics, not with how the lights are aimed. True, you could aim them lower to try and counter a poor pattern, but the foreground light will be too bright and the lights won't reach as far as they should. It's good though that you realize that there are other drivers on the road and you might need to aim them down if they're not perfect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You can't compare OEM HID lights to kits. The reason why the factory ones are so precise and have good cutoffs is because the headlights were designed for HIDs. Depending on the aftermarket kit you use and the headlight you put them in... you can a very wide array of results from piss poor to almost-indistinguishable from OEM HID.


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (blackA2gti)*

Cool thanks for all the info blacka2gti!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now the hids in abts. I was looking through some old PVW mags and saw this silver vr6, It was turbo, syncro, Abt lights W/ hids. all I saw were the day pics of the hids from the side. I'm sure some one knows the car its in Maryland.


----------



## NICU (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (HELIOS JETT)*

wow, so im actually happy that the kid that sold me my lights falsely claimed them to be abt's! they actually are carellos which have a low beam projector and a high beam reflector


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (vento8valve)*

quote:[HR][/HR]wow, so im actually happy that the kid that sold me my lights falsely claimed them to be abt's! they actually are carellos which have a low beam projector and a high beam reflector







[HR][/HR]​Really? you lucky duck.
I guess nobody has any more info on this huh?


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (HELIOS JETT)*

Just do it!


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just do it!














[HR][/HR]​All right


----------



## 1stMulberryVR6 (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (HELIOS JETT)*

Helios Jett, did you do this yet by any chance? I've got ABT also, and would love to know if there's a way to make those blasted cibies put out better light without swapping to Hellas and changing the cool look of the ABT setup.
I, like you, fear that HID conversion with this setup might cause trouble (police, other drivers, or simply not worth it from a light/money standpoint...)
Wondered if you'd played guinea pig yet!


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (1stMulberryVR6)*

No I havent done it yet. The funds don't allow right now. I would love to do it. I don't think that the light output would be that bad. I'm just worried about blinding other drivers and getting tickets from the cops. I would not go as far as cutting the lens up and putting a projector in there. I'm not brave enough. I will prob just end up buying the autolamps hid kit and putting it I there. You will be the first one to see the pics!!





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1stMulberryVR6 (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (HELIOS JETT)*

sounds cool, I'd love to see it if/when you take the plunge!


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (1stMulberryVR6)*

OK, so I was wrong about how they light up, but I knew that they had H4 bulbs.








Still, it is a sweet setup. The more light the better! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1stMulberryVR6 (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: ABT dual rounds W/ hid's??????? (Bora20)*

So just to be clear about this, because I don't know much about HID lighting (there's so much information out there, it boggles my fragile lil' mind); I have the ABT dual round setup with the cibie lights...and as mentioned, they are H4 bulbs on the outer lights (low beams). When the highs are on, only the inner lights work, the outer two shut off.
Anyway, if I were to order from autolamps and wanted the HID setup, would I order the H4 HIDs for $499 or whatever it is...? Would I need to order anything else to make it work?
Sorry for the stupid questions. I just don't want to end up with an expensive lighting setup that doesn't work with my current grille/light housings/relays.


----------

